# Steam-Guide: Passwort ändern plus Steam Guard



## PCGH_Marc (2. Dezember 2011)

*Steam-Guide: Passwort ändern plus Steam Guard*

Seit die Steam-Foren gehackt wurden, herrscht Unsicherheit über das eigene Passwort und wie es geändert werden kann. Auch der Steam Guard für eine erhöhte Sicherheit ist nicht allen ein Begriff. PC Games Hardware zeigt Ihnen, wie Sie derartige Probleme mit Steam schnell und einfach lösen.

Falls Sie dies bisher nicht getan haben, gehen wir den Vorhang mit Ihnen Schritt für Schritt durch: Klicken Sie im geöffneten Steam-Fenster auf "Steam" sowie die "Einstellungen". Unter dem Reiter "Account" finden Sie die Option "Passwort oder Geheimfrage ändern", wo Sie das alte Passwort eintippen und anschließend doppelte das neue - per "Weiter" schließen Sie den Vorgang ab; es ist nur noch ein Neustart von Steam nötig. Ein wichtiges und sinnvolles Feature, welches Ihren Account nahezu diebstahlsicher macht, ist der Steam Guard.

Sofern Sie Ihre Email-Adresse verifiziert haben - was Sie sollten -, schickt Ihnen Steam eine Email mit einem vierstelligen Code, denn Sie (einmalig) eintippen müssen, wenn Sie mit einem PC auf Ihren Steam-Account zugreifen; einmal verifizierte PCs merkt sich Steam. Sollte es also jemand geschafft haben, Ihren Account-Name samt Passwort zu knacken, benötigt er zusätzlich die Zugangsdaten zu Ihrem Email-Konto, was äußerst unwahrscheinlich ist. Klicken Sie im Reiter "Account" auf "Steam-Guard Account-Sicherheit verwalten" und folgen Sie der Anleitung, Ihr Rechner ist danach geschützt. Im Nachgang dürfen Sie selbstverständlich PCs de-authorisieren, etwa wenn Sie Ihr Notebook verkaufen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PHENOMII (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam-Guide: Passwort ändern plus Steam Guard*

Find ich gut, dass ihr dieses Thema nochmal ansprecht. Denn es gibt sicherlich noch viele Steam-User, die nach dem Angriff ihr Passwort noch nicht geändert haben!


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam-Guide: Passwort ändern plus Steam Guard*

Ich auch nicht und ich werde es nicht tun, da der Steamguard ausreichend schützt!


----------



## @@RON (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam-Guide: Passwort ändern plus Steam Guard*

Kann man auch einen Computer einzeln de-autorisieren, oder muss man immer gleich alle de-autorisieren lassen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam-Guide: Passwort ändern plus Steam Guard*

Meinem Kenntnisstand nach nur alle - aber ehrlich gesagt nie probiert.


----------

